# Anybody heard of rohm



## Robertkernahan729 (Sep 17, 2009)

I had a friend give me a revolver cause he did not like it it is a rohm 6 shot 22lr with a the number 67 stamped on the side this gun seems very cheap anybody no anything about this gun


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Per blue book
inexpensive german firearm imported into us. Most guns built as subcontractor for us companies in the 60s and 70s. No colector interest worth $35.00 - $125.00.
From the description, i think this is the producer of the infamos rg revolver.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

ROM-----\/ \/ \/


----------

